# Digit Starts Spamming Its Members...



## naveen_reloaded (May 22, 2009)

Hi guys..


I was recently getting many emails from thinkdigit domain...

I dont kow whether its them or their database has been compromised..

I think the emails are no longer safe with thinkdigit 

today i got a email ...take a look and the links to these products where something different which i have marked ( arrow ) below!

*i42.tinypic.com/mkbpya.jpg


Please post your comments....


ADMINS/ MODS its time you guys come out from the cave and reply here..

is oour emails / privacy safe here ?

its time ALL BUGS ON THIS FORUM GET SOLVED !!


ITS TIME...

how long have we been having the " quick reply " error //


and to mods ... stop moving this thread to feedback ... no one cares there and no one has taken  any step in resolving the issue..

we are frequented my database errors , offline , and now spamming ?


we want answers from admins ..

Mods if u can contact them , please do it and ask them to resolve these issues..


we want answers from them , once and for all


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 22, 2009)

I recieved one too! In fact, I've been recieving too many these days. I had to create a filter to stop this incessant spam. Bu I doubt if any admin (except Raabo, the editor) can do something about it. The other admins are just forum admins. Err, right?


----------



## saqib_khan (May 22, 2009)

YEah, me too got that mail. STOP DOING THIS DIGIT. WE DON'T WANT ADVT....


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 22, 2009)

What happened to the avatars!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 22, 2009)

i think mods are the only ones who can contact them...

now its the time mods..

please stop all these bugs and spamming ... and get teh admins ... here


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 22, 2009)

wow.. 

i didnt see .it ..

where is my damn avatar ???


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 22, 2009)

I have already received 3 mails like this. I had created a filter to dump any mail mentioning eBay into the archives. I didn't bother to check who the sender was. After reading this, I'm frankly disgusted with this. When the mail is being sent from the thinkdigit domain, why are they masquerading as eBay.in?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 22, 2009)

I can see my avatar but can't see your's!!? Now avatar bug has also crept in...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 22, 2009)

actually see the links at he bottom left ..

they are not ebay.in even...

i think they are hackers... look at those links...

i think thinkdigit is compromised to a large extent..

thinkdigit has got some 50K + emails in its database...

i dont know wht it might lead to ...

damn you thinkdigit... 

now all those poor noobs , who think its legitimate will fall for this scam


----------



## kalpik (May 22, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> i think mods are the only ones who can contact them...
> 
> now its the time mods..
> 
> please stop all these bugs and spamming ... and get teh admins ... here


What makes you think we are the only one who can contact them? You yourselves can very well contact them. Please don't involve us in this as we have nothing to do with it. I got the very same email, and i noticed the @thinkdigit.com email address too! NOT cool digit


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 22, 2009)

guys you are the ones who are been elected by the admins..

if ther is no admins here , then you guys are the ones we seek help ..

why are u shying away from this problem ?

all i am saying is , please bridge in between the admin and members..

have you contacted them ?

atleast please give us the email Id , i know PMing wont work..

when was the last time you spoke to a admin kalpik ? just curiuos , not in a offensive way bro

you know well than another here, we have been having sooooo much bugs and problem..

please help us bro..

lets revive this forum..

and please dont move this thread to feedback.. this aint  issue with forum , this is from digit itself....

an thnk for replying here.. nice to see atleast mods here... 

-------------- and why is the quick reply giving me " duplicate error " each time i reply ??


----------



## Coool (May 22, 2009)

STFU TDF!! all these bugs and spammers, etc...lead me to TE forums...
I hardly find 30-40 members on TDF of 70k!! Active members are around 4k or so..in that 99% are spammers!!

I coming to TDF only for chit-chat forum!!


----------



## ThinkFree (May 22, 2009)

Haven't got any such mail till now


----------



## thedragonrocks (May 22, 2009)

Ah its phishing I see... for a while I really believed it was ebay india


----------



## kalpik (May 22, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> guys you are the ones who are been elected by the admins..
> 
> if ther is no admins here , then you guys are the ones we seek help ..
> 
> ...


The problem is, that we cannot help you in such issues! You think we are in regular contact with the admins? No we are not!! Sometimes admins are present on the IRC, that is the ONLY time we interact with them!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 22, 2009)

its not from ebay its from thinkdigit domain...

could be spooked email .. but still cant rule out that thinkdigit is compromised...


----------



## Hitboxx (May 22, 2009)

Why don't you pm an admin with a link to this thread naveen? Only they can actually say what's all this.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 22, 2009)

guys i dont know admins email Id , if you have please give it..

i will be glad to send them a email..

i ready to go great lengths to restore this forum.. u know it.. everyone knows it..

lets join hands and do it instead of point ing fingers..

whts his email 

how many admins are there ?

if many , send them all thier emails ... iwill email..

hitboxx can u contact them ? u should have talked with them na ?


----------



## Coool (May 22, 2009)

^ Hey anorion in online...PM him...& 
look this for email:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showgroups.php


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 22, 2009)

doing it..

just sent one to raaabboo..

had to wait 2 minutes to send next email..

help me guys


send them pm or emil


----------



## Coool (May 22, 2009)

sent one to anorion...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 22, 2009)

thnkss cooool



quick reply fixed ????


----------



## The Conqueror (May 22, 2009)

Yeah I think so it has been fixed..


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 22, 2009)

I dont know why people point fingers at Mods ??? 

Come on, they dont sit with Digit at their office and have communication whole day via Phone and Emails....

Most of the problems with the forum are related to Bugged vBulletin Script and Server Settings which* *only and only** Admins can fix and no one else.

Mods can only keep check Spams and Abuse and other such things which are against the rules


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 22, 2009)

i am not saying they are sitting and chatting with admins..

more than regular members , mods are the next persons who have a direct contact to admins..

this is how it works in thousand of forums...

also i am saying , just stop poingint fingers at othes..

i have pm`d and email the admins..

interested members also please do and lets show our disgust..


----------



## The Conqueror (May 22, 2009)

Yes,I agree with you Sukhdeep Singh,but the thing is since ThinkDigit has been acquired by 9dotnine, I feel that the admins aren't active as they used to be before..Where are the New Admins of 9dotnine or where have the old admins gone? I know they are working hard and it's not so easy to manage such a big forum but then look many good members are leaving only because of their negligence...First it was the change of our classic Kirsch Theme into this red theme....then we were somewhat adjusted to it ...soon comes more bugs, more spammers...but this last week reached its height !
I Hope that the Admins take care into this issue and solve this at the earliest...

Regards,
The Conqueror


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 22, 2009)

anyone interested in emailing to the parent company can do : info@9dot9.in


hope you get a good reply..

guys one thing you have to remmber... mods are the middle man between members and admin.. atleat his is how it works in other forum and i feel that in the absence of admins , they are the highest  rank we can seek help ..

i too know that they cant solve the issue , since it needs a CPanle access or whtever to upgrade the vbulletin..

but all i am saying is , when they were eleceted to mods , admins would surely have contacted them and would surely have had talks ... more than a regular member..

but lets stop this mod thning and get to the topic..

please stay to the topic or else the thread will loose its identity... and become another b!tching others thread" 

did other too get the email ?


----------



## rhitwick (May 22, 2009)

Why don't you mail to the editor directly?
U mailed to Raaboo, I guess u used editor [at] thinkdigit.com id.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 22, 2009)

I received the same email and I think it is legitimate. See for yourself. This is what I did:

Right clicked on the ebay.in image and copy link location. All other links in that mail point to the same address, which is, in my case *aghreni.cust-mta.com/re?l=3b3u4uIyazipkI2

Looks like some referral agency?

Paste this link in a webproxy, I used proxysmurf.com

I was redirected to ebay whose url was *scgi.ebay.in/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?RegisterEnterInfo

ebay.in is a legitimate domain, unless you say that too is compromised 

*img134.imageshack.us/img134/5696/screenshotfjh.th.png


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 22, 2009)

i think ebay has some refferal system for thier products and ebay emails doesnt have any refferal system..

surely all these referrals links will lead to the parent site...

@rhitwick , thnks for replying , but instead of pointing me to email , why dont you do it ?

and guys lets do our share ,, i will email to the ID , but please also do your parts ... you too email it...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 22, 2009)

*aghreni.cust-mta.com/index.jsp;jsessionid=8073A0037AA87C6CAF442521126B1B16;apw63


leads tto ecircle and to quote from them




> *eCircle*
> 
> *Leading digital marketing supplier across Europe*
> 
> ...


----------



## Indyan (May 22, 2009)

I also received the same email. It definitely appears to be a phishing scam that utilizes email db. This is a serious issue. Lets hope the admins clears things up.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 22, 2009)

i also very much worry that there is more seriuos problem than just bugs here ..

my only question is .. is our privacy / email safe with TDF ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 22, 2009)

WHOA!!!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28a.gif


----------



## ico (May 22, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> quick reply fixed ????





The Conqueror said:


> Yeah I think so it has been fixed..


I think it has not been fixed. The page is getting reloaded.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 22, 2009)

ya and i just press only once the "post reply " but it says i have made a dupicte

WTF ?


----------



## Coool (May 22, 2009)

ico said:


> I think it has not been fixed. The page is getting reloaded.



Something is better than nothing...Its better than manual reloading


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 22, 2009)

haha kya comedy forum hai yaar yeh thinkdigit *img100.imageshack.us/img100/7904/rotflw.gif

kabhi avatar gayab ho jaate hai kabhi avatar signature mein chale jaate hai.Kabhi post quote karo toh thread create karne wale ki post delete ho jaati hai.*img26.imageshack.us/img26/9427/005ncc.gif*img26.imageshack.us/img26/9427/005ncc.gif


----------



## mrintech (May 22, 2009)

@ naveen_reloaded

Those referrals are just for tracking user clicks and may be if someone buys the product marketing team of TDF will receive some commissions

All such e-mails with such links are legitimate... no need to worry... if you don't like them just delete them


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 22, 2009)

WTH are u talking mrintech ...

we didnt subscribe for those sh!ts
and wht next ?? selling my emails ? how sure are u that TDF is the one whose is behind it ?

and why make money like this ?

it would be better if they place a donation button ..

and is really 9.9 bankrupt ? 

please dont back for these activities mrintech ...


----------



## din (May 22, 2009)

@naveen_reloaded

Its sure sad and if TD is behind this, this is not a good thing at all.

On a different note, I think you can blacken your email address in the screenshot.

Another thing, of course do not want to offend ..

I have 5 email addresses. My official one which I give to my clients. My personal one which my family members etc send me emails. My gmail account which my close friends use. My yahoo - mailing list, linux group etc and finally my rediff account - I give it wherever needed, like in forum signup, site logins etc and I check it very rarely. Of course I get spam in all these, but very less on first three.

The email you mentioned, I also received in rediff, went to teh junk folder straight !

What my point is, it is better not to give our primary email address in any forum or social networking websites. I am no way justifying TD (if they are behind this), but just my thought.

Anyway, curious what TD has to say on this matter.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 22, 2009)

I hope the admins clear this up.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 22, 2009)

din said:


> I am no way justifying TD (if they are behind this), but just my thought.
> 
> Anyway, curious what TD has to say on this matter.



Am waiting too


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 22, 2009)

din said:


> @naveen_reloaded
> 
> Its sure sad and if TD is behind this, this is not a good thing at all.
> 
> ...



u r right din , 

actually this email i gave is when TDF was hot... ( around 06-08 ) 

i never thought TDF will do it or will be compromised...


i too have around 8 email ID , i felt that TDF is palce for my onine identity do gave the primary ID , i think its time to go slopsbox ID

guys i think the condition has gone too far , if its compromosied .. so i our emails , or if TDF has launched yet aanother tactic like spamming its member , then its time we depart from here and seek antoher place...

i think its time admins come and post here ...


----------



## NucleusKore (May 22, 2009)

Yes, I too gave my primary id.

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/33large.png


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 22, 2009)

nice smiley.. at the middle of all the crisis .. that smiley is ROLF ...

+1


----------



## NucleusKore (May 22, 2009)

Just updated my email id

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/49large.png


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 22, 2009)

meeeeeeeeeeeee ttttttttttttooooooooooooooooooo

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/49large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/49large.png


----------



## NucleusKore (May 22, 2009)

That's the Unismilies plugin for Firefox. I think the developer stopped with this last version.

*www.zshare.net/download/6037521763508294/


----------



## mrintech (May 22, 2009)

@Naveen_reloaded


----------



## saqib_khan (May 22, 2009)

Arrey yaar, just unsubscribe from this newsletter. I dd it today only & then a confirmation mail came that "u have successfully unsubscribed..."


----------



## rhitwick (May 23, 2009)

Let me post u an in-depth analysis of those mails

First the mail Digit sent:-
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/38406_oizyx/Digit_Ebay.JPG
And, from details of this mail I found:-


```
Received: from app69.muc.ec-messenger.com (app69.muc.domeus.com [B][172.16.9.49][/B]) by mta70.muc.ec-messenger.com (READY) with ESMTP id 50256180B4C51 for <removed my id>; Fri, 22 May 2009 10:00:33 +0200 (CEST) Date: Fri, 22 May 2009 10:00:33 +0200 (CEST) From: "eBay.in" <marketing@thinkdigit.com> Reply-To: "eBay.in" <marketing@thinkdigit.com> To: <removed my id>Message-ID: <32883655.78472291242979233209@ecmessenger>
```
The bold part is the original IP of the originated message.
doing a whois on the ip, got this, didn't quite understood it but, check out anyway,
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/38408_zmbov/whois_digit.JPG

2nd mail which I got from utvi.com has the exact same message, check out.
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/38407_4rh18/Utvi_mail.JPG

Analyzing its orgin I found,


> Received: from utv18.utvi.com (lb2.itnation.com [*124.153.101.165*])
> by mx.google.com with ESMTP id l27si7947767waf.20.2009.05.22.06.06.10;
> Fri, 22 May 2009 06:06:12 -0700 (PDT)


Surprisingly both the same mails are from two diff. IPs. So its fishing obviously.

This is not the first time I got ebay mail from digit domain name attached.
Last mail on 18th, IP:172.16.9.53
Prior to that on 19th Apr, IP:192.168.61.192 (it was suspected as SPAM)

For utvi.com mails (30th april and 18th May) are from same IP.
IP:124.153.101.164 and today's mail from 124.153.101.165
Doing a whois on it provided this,
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/38409_kzcmd/Utvi_1.JPG
All these mails from this bustard.

Let me give you the original ebay mail's analysis,
I took two mails sent in diff. of 1 week.
Both of them have same ip range 91.194.248.163 and 91.194.248.154


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 23, 2009)

saqib_khan said:


> Arrey yaar, just unsubscribe from this newsletter. I dd it today only & then a confirmation mail came that "u have successfully unsubscribed..."



+1. I didn't subscribe to the newsletter and didn't have to face such mails yet.... BTW I have subscribed PC World Newsletter.


----------



## pulkit_aga (May 23, 2009)

hey where are all the avatars gone????????


----------



## mrintech (May 23, 2009)

I still feel that these e-mails are legitimate *BUT TD is sending them without our approval

Check out: **www.aghreni.com/email_mobile_messenger_features.html - Tracking, Reporting and Statistics*

I am not supporting TDF but those referral links are harmless 
*


----------



## mrintech (May 23, 2009)

and *aghreni.cust-mta.com/ is merely a login page for checking out clicks and earnings 

*It's not phising* 


> In the field of computer security, *phishing* is the criminally fraudulent process of attempting to acquire sensitive information such as usernames, passwords and credit card details by masquerading as a trustworthy entity in an electronic communication. Communications purporting to be from popular social web sites, auction sites, online payment processors or IT Administrators are commonly used to lure the unsuspecting public. Phishing is typically carried out by e-mail or instant messaging,[1] and it often directs users to enter details at a fake website whose look and feel are almost identical to the legitimate one. Even when using server authentication, it may require tremendous skill to detect that the website is fake. Phishing is an example of social engineering techniques used to fool users,[2] and exploits the poor usability of current web security technologies.[3] Attempts to deal with the growing number of reported phishing incidents include legislation, user training, public awareness, and technical security measures.



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phishing

The site which those referral links are redirecting are ebay.in pages. They are not fake/phising pages


----------



## ico (May 23, 2009)

^ lol


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 23, 2009)

WHATEVER F()CK IT IS ...

WE DIDINT SUBSCRIBE FOR IT.

and WTH TDF is thinking ? since becoz we have joined them , they can spam our inbox ? 

this , i didnt expect from a " india`s leading technology magazine " group !!!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 24, 2009)

ane new emails ?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 25, 2009)

i got to.guys see the digit forum and compare to the other Indian forums there is lot of thing r not present in our forum like u can upload the avatar 15.6 KB only(g8),limited space for ur signature (awesome), or its rule in bazaar section if seller selling any product they no need to upload picture of product with his forum username.I don't wat the admin and mod r doing.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 25, 2009)

i think TDF is comming to end ..

i have pm`d the admins .. no reply at all...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 25, 2009)

^ Just post our kilometer list of  problems under the June carnival section. Sure they will check it  .

You can say that "ya go do it yourself". But i'm not as established as you. See your post count near to 3k. mine near to 0.10k. I may get baaaaaned.


----------



## shaunak (May 25, 2009)

+1 For fix the forums


----------



## tkin (May 26, 2009)

I think its not malicious, or it is a virus attack on the database, i checked the links out, they seem to leed to the correct eBay page, this is just advertising WHICH REALLY IRRITATES ME.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 28, 2009)

how sure are that , leave this email problem , that database is not compromised..

there has been a raise in spam to my inbox , when i have stopped using the main ID for registration ...


anyway after nealry a week now , there is no repsonse from the admins/ ...

this is sh!t


----------



## george101 (May 30, 2009)

still no responce from the admins! i guess its to move on to another well maintained tech forum.

what do u guys suggest? and which is ur favourite indian tech forum otherthan this?


----------



## cvvikram (May 30, 2009)

george101 said:


> still no responce from the admins! i guess its to move on to another well maintained tech forum.
> 
> what do u guys suggest? and which is ur favourite indian tech forum otherthan this?



This is the forum which is attracting many people,

Techenclave

Njoy.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 31, 2009)

erodov


----------



## Nikhilcgnr (Jun 2, 2009)

hey friends can we start a new site like thinkdigit forum with aef forum software, an add free site


----------



## raksrules (Jun 5, 2009)

Join TE...Its really Good


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Mail Cyberjunkie
He in Team Digit (Orange Color)


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

BTW what is Infraction??
He mails me saying that 



> "You have received an infraction at Digit's Technology Discussion Forum"



Dunno why?



> Reason: Too many unnecessary posts
> -------
> You have too many unrelated posts in the Urban Terror thread. Your posts have nothing to do with Urban Terror. Clearly, you're annoying a lot of people.
> 
> ...



The evidence given is this post:


			
				Crazykiller said:
			
		

> ico host with b3?


Is this post really unneccessary?
*I'm just asking gagan to host a Urban Terror Server coz i want to play!*

That's not a crime. Is it?

TDF is really going worse day by day


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Dark Star (Jun 5, 2009)

Infraction is just a warning  Consider as a chota bhai of negative rep.. Normal member can't see it buy you and staff member can see them in your profile !


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

OK i Understood but The Post is completely related to topic so why this infraction?


----------



## mrintech (Jun 5, 2009)

Check out: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=117969


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 7, 2009)

I didn't realize the enormity of this till I got a spoofed mail.

Thank you sad administrators for violating my privacy by not maintaining the security of my account. Now spammer have my email address and what not details I have in my digit profile. I guess I have to take legal action against think digit owners for violating the registration agreement I had with them.

As far as this forum is concerned, I'm done posting here, this has become a spammer heaven and also a completely compromised forum leaking all user information. There is no grain of doubt that the user database had been compromised and all email addresses and pertaining details have been stolen. I'm starting my own forum, guess someone has to suggest a name now, this has sickened me more than I can take. I kept quite to all the sh1t that has been happening, no more!8)


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 7, 2009)

No reply from any Admin


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 19, 2009)

Will look into this and get back to you... been busy with the anniversary carnival.


----------



## fireblues (Jun 19, 2009)

george101 said:


> still no responce from the admins! i guess its to move on to another well maintained tech forum.
> 
> what do u guys suggest? and which is ur favourite indian tech forum otherthan this?



I have Already Started, Annoyed guys please join

hxxp://geekscorner dot informe dot com

replace "x" to "t"


----------



## fireblues (Jun 19, 2009)

fireblues said:


> I have Already Started, Annoyed guys please join
> 
> hxxp://geekscorner dot informe dot com
> 
> replace "x" to "t"



If you guys suggest, I'll change the Entire structure. and make some of you as mods

Please Support me. We will create a Techie World!

Rather joining a Already developed one.

Join Home!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 19, 2009)

Raaabo said:


> Will look into this and get back to you... been busy with the anniversary carnival.





thnks admin


----------



## george101 (Jun 22, 2009)

fireblues said:


> If you guys suggest, I'll change the Entire structure. and make some of you as mods
> 
> Please Support me. We will create a Techie World!
> 
> ...



We have 20 registered users!!!


----------

